# rear deck speakers question



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

whats the largest size speakers for the rear deck. i know the gas tank is behind it. i was hoping to fit like 8s or 10s but i think 10s are out the question. your feedback will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I believe the stock size is 6' however the biggest you can fit would be whatever you are willing to cut it to fit. I'll be fitting in some 6X9s soon.

Sent from my C771 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

With minor modification and spacing certain free baffle 8's will fit back there with no rubbing. use search, there are lots of threads about this topic


----------

